# D2g to d4



## silver6054 (Aug 27, 2011)

I finally moved to a Droid 4 (for LTE) from my D2G. It works fine (waiting to get global from the official OTA ICS for now) but to my surprise the Droid 4 forums are dead compared to the D2 ones. Must have chosen a loser phone!


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have heard of quite a few things going on with the D4. As I do not own a D4, yet(might wait for D5 depending on the rumour mill at the time of my upgrade), but you really have to look around the android community and find where ROM devs hang out at for your device. For example, my first android was a Moto Backflip which was locked down but not to the extent of the D2(G) and current Moto phones. It took awhile for some one to find a root method. At the time I was a member of ATT Droids. Once development picked up I jumped to ModMyMobile because the main ROM Dev hung out there and development discussions really were not taking place there.After that I got a D2, and during the Froyo stages of Deving most of the Devs hung out at Droid Forums so I jumped ship because the D2 forums were dead at ModMyMobile. Literally the last time I checked there was about 3 threads in that section and one was an SBF thread. Then around the time of Gingerbread, it seemed like most of the D2 development was taking place here at Rootzwiki, and now the only time I go to DroidForums is for my Android news.

I would suggest you check out XDA Devlopers, Droid Forums, maybe Android Police, and basicly see where the D4 Development seems to be taking place and hand out there for the latest D4 roms and news.


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

You r saying that people with less than a D4 are loosers?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## silver6054 (Aug 27, 2011)

hgrimberg said:


> You r saying that people with less than a D4 are loosers?
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


No, I was saying the Droid 4 is a loser phone. But I like it anyway!


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

The D4 has a great keyboard and good specs.

Once the EU GSM version of it gets released I'm probably going to get it.


----------



## silver6054 (Aug 27, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> The D4 has a great keyboard and good specs.
> 
> Once the EU GSM version of it gets released I'm probably going to get it.


Yes, keyboard is great (nice having a number row as well, though that was already on the D3)
LTE in my area is good, (20M down 10 up at present)

The screen is obviously worse than that on the D2G but still usable, much less crisp when scrolling.
To me, the D2G fills more sturdy than the D4, but others report diffrerently.
And the other small inconvenience is that the SIM is needed in the US. With the D2G, I just kept a foreign SIM in the SIM slot, CDMA worked when I was in the US and GSM abroad. Now I have to swap SIMS. But, that's not something you have to do all the time, so a very minor complaint.

So, overall pretty happy....


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

Anyone know the technical difference of the LCD types between d2, d3, d4? And I don't mean the size, I mean the build quality.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------

